# [X11] Resolution écran (solved)

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Bonjour,

Je ne changer la résolution écran depuis un compte utilisateur alors que cela fonctionne parfaitement sous le compte root. Quelle peut être la raison ?

Merci.Last edited by sylvain.bonnemaison on Fri Jun 19, 2009 7:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

Pourrais-tu nous donner plus de précisions ? Quel environnement utilises-tu ? Gnome ? KDE ? Xfce ? ...

Comment t'y prends-tu pour changer la résolution ?

Que donne la commande xrandr ?

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

J'utilise l'environnement gnome.

J'ai renseigné les différentes résolutions dans le fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Cela fonctionne bien sous le compte root et je peux changer de résolution à volonté. Cela ne fonctionne pas avec mon compte personnel, seule la résolution proposé par la  fenêtre de login reste active malgré la sélection des autres résolutions via la fenêtre de changement de résolution. Cela me donne l'impression que le compte n'a pas les droits de changer la résolution d'écran, alors qu'il peut changer le fond d'écran.

xrandr donne le résultat[/quote] suivant :

```
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1600 x 1200, maximum 2360 x 1770

default connected 1600x1200+0+0 0mm x 0mm

   1600x1200      60.0*     0.0  

   1400x1050      60.0      0.0  

   1280x1024      60.0      0.0  

   1280x960       60.0      0.0  

   1152x864       75.0      0.0  

   1024x768       75.0     70.0     60.0      0.0  

   800x600        75.0     72.0     60.0     56.0      0.0  

   640x480        75.0     73.0     60.0      0.0  

   832x624        75.0  

   320x240         0.0  

   400x300         0.0  

   512x384         0.0  

   1920x1440       0.0  

   2048x1536       0.0  

   854x480         0.0  

   1280x720        0.0  

   1366x768        0.0  

   1920x1080       0.0  

   1280x800        0.0  

   1440x900        0.0  

   1680x1050       0.0  

   1920x1200       0.0  

   720x480         0.0  

   720x576         0.0  

   320x200         0.0  

   640x400         0.0  

   800x480         0.0  

   1280x768        0.0  

   2360x1770       0.0  

```

----------

## kernelsensei

est-ce que tu arrives à changer la résolution avec 

```
xrandr --output default --mode 1280x1024
```

  :Question: 

J'ai donné un mode arbitrairement, tu peux en choisir un autre.

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Oui, cette commande me permet de changer la résolution écran. Pour quelle raison l'interface gnome ne me permet pas d'en faire de même sous mon compte perso ? Dois-je associé mon compte à un groupe d'utilisateur particulier pour avoir accès à cette fontion ?

----------

## kernelsensei

Normalement tu n'as rien à faire, tu peux exécuter cette commande en utilisateur simple. Personnellement j'utilise toujours xrandr et pas l'interface de Xfce pour changer les modes.  Pour gnome je ne sais pas trop, peut-être un bug au niveau du panneau de contrôle de gnome.

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Au redémarrage du système, le problème s'est reproduit.

J'ai ajouté la commande virtual dans les sections de définition des résolutions écran du fichier xorg.conf et mon problème a été résolu.

```

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

   virtual     1920 1080

        Modes       "1920x1080" "1680x1050" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1440x900" "1280x960" "1366x768" "1280x800" "1152x864" "1280x768" "1280x720" "1024x768" "800x600" "800x480" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

```

Merci pour ton aide.

----------

